

Show HN: GitStatus (can't compete with GitHub for Mac, but eh...) - Klonoar

Hey there,<p>I was looking for something like this but was shocked to find nothing like it actually existed yet - all the ones I could find just listed a user's repositories.<p>GitStatus is a widget that lists out the recent commits for a given (public) repository. Fully open source and on GitHub/etc - however, I released it right as GitHub for Mac came out, so I don't expect it to get any attention.<p>Really just throwing it out there to get it in front of any interested devs, since I doubt I'm the only one who wanted this. If nobody finds it interesting I'm sure the polls will show it! ;D<p>https://github.com/ryanmcgrath/gitstatus/blob/master/js/gitstatus.js
======
iambot
clickable:
[https://github.com/ryanmcgrath/gitstatus/blob/master/js/gits...](https://github.com/ryanmcgrath/gitstatus/blob/master/js/gitstatus.js)

~~~
Klonoar
Thanks; for some reason I still completely forget how to do that on
HackerNews. >_<;

Much appreciated.

~~~
templaedhel
Links in comments are automatically made into hyperlinks, however links in
posts are not. So simply repaste your link in a comment.

